

Show HN: Feedy – User feedback made easy for Rails apps - stockkid
https://github.com/sungwoncho/feedy

======
stockkid
I wanted to get user feedbacks on some of my Rails apps.

So I made a mountable Rails engine that collects feedbacks and displays them
in aggregate. :)

